# 100' BB shot



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been enjoying some .177 BB shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was an amazing shot, especially in that wind. Congratulations!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

With a good band or tube set, BBs are good for longer shots than many realize as you have shown.

When I go back to shooting BBs after some time away form shooting them I have to work a bit to find my accuracy again. But they are so satisfying when you get on target because I feel they are more of a challenge to be accurate.

I bet you are satisfied!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice going Bean......Heck I can't even see your target or even hear the bb hit it....Yeah bb's would be good for pest birds*

*that crap all over the place....just saying is all....OM*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

awesome.

Also, Dark Knight:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot bud! I never got bb shooting down.

Looks like you did though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great shot. My experience is that BBs loose their speed quite quickly. So I have respect for people that are able to shoot long distances with BBs like you. :bowdown:


----------

